# Drama am Teich



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr gewusst, dass __ Frösche Kannibalen sind? Ich nicht. Die folgende Bildreihe, heute am Teich aufgenommen, beweist es: Ein riesiger Frosch (Grösse erkennbar am Paddel) überwältigt und vertilgt einen gar nicht so kleinen Artgenossen. Der soll noch im Schlund gequakt haben.

Damit muss ich Abbitte leisten bei allen, denen ich nicht geglaubt habe, dass Frösche Fische (oder waren es Jungvögel ?) vertilgen. Wenn sie sie erwischen, glaube ich jetzt alles !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan...

ups... das ist ja aber schon heftig, was da bei dir abgeht...   

aber ich hätte es auch nicht geglaubt, wenn mir das jemand erzählt hätte.
... jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich keine __ Frösche will...


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

gewust schon, aba bis heute noch nicht gesehen. WoW

aba fische tuen das ja auch......


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ist ja nicht so schlimm, du hast doch noch die anderen 299 __ Frösche.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

in einer Dokumentation über den Kampf gegen die Ausbreitung des Ochsenfrosches in Europa habe ich auch derartiges gesehen.  Allerdings ist ein ausgewachsener Ochsenfrosch doch sehr groß, es sind wirklich Freßmaschinen. In getöteten Ochsenfröschen werden laut dieser Dokumentation immer zig gefressene, einheimische __ Frösche und __ Molche gefunden.

Aber um einen Ochsenfrosch handelt es sich doch bei Dir nicht, oder? Bei Fröschen kenne ich mich nicht gut aus.

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan, 

die Fußnägel hättest Du der Mahlzeit schon vorher schneiden können.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

wow!  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

:? beachtlich!
jetzt weiß ich auch, wo meine Bitterlinge geblieben sind, die ich vermisse  
Trotz des Dramas Glückwunsch zu den Fotos!
Herzliche Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Peter,

nein, das ist kein Ochsenfrosch - da würde ich wirklich zum Killer. Aber so haben wir den Dingen ihren Lauf gelassen. Obwohl uns das Opfer leid tat und noch eine ganze Weile gequakt hat.

Hallo Rainer,

komme ja noch nicht einmal dazu, mir die Fussnägel zu schneiden    !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

